# HSQL: verständnis Frage



## tntbc (8. Feb 2009)

Hallo an Allle,

ich habe einige Fragen:
Wenn ich eine Datenbank in HSQL Lade und eine Tabelle anlege gehe ich wie folgt vor.

```
DB_con.setAutoCommit(true);
                stmt = DB_con.createStatement();
		stmt.executeUpdate("CREATE TABLE BENUTZER  (USERID INTEGER IDENTITY NOT NULL PRIMARY KEY ,Name VARCHAR(50)  NOT NULL, Vorname VARCHAR(50)  NOT NULL),");
		DB_con.prepareStatement("SHUTDOWN").execute();
		DB_con.commit();
```
Meine Frage dazu. Wenn ich die Zeilt "DB_con.prepareStatement("SHUTDOWN").execute();" weg lasse, schreibt das System die Daten nicht in die Datenbank, gibt es eine Alternative ohne die Datenbank zu schließen?
Oder wird dies ind der Praxis tatsächlich immer so gemacht? Und wenn ja wie mache ich meherer Befehle hintereinander, also wie öffne ich die Datenbank wieder?

Danke Gruß TNTBC


----------



## foobar (8. Feb 2009)

Das mit dem SHUTDOWN nervt bei Hsqldb. Nimm lieber die Java DB, da gibts solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## HoaX (8. Feb 2009)

es gibt iirc einen parameter dass die db runtergefahren wird wenn die letze connection geschlossen wird.

alternativ verwendet man version 1.7.2 oder steigt auf h2/derby/.... um


----------

